# When should you stop being intimate in the same room as a baby?



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

My husband and I were wondering this yesterday. Harvest is 8 months old and we have no idea if we should or shouldnt be intimate with him in the same room. We never are because we always manage to do it when he is sleeping but I was just wondering what everyones thoughts were about it. Any thoughts?


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Personally I could never be intimiate (and I'm assuming that by "being intimate" we are talking about S-*-X) with DH with my baby in the room no matter HOW young they were. Of course, I also don't like to have my dogs in the room either, so I may not be the best one to respond!


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

Once it starts to make you uncomfortable, that's probably a sign that you should stop, just for the sake of healthy adult relations. But my guess would be that people all over the world who have family beds just get used to being very, very quiet.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

i agree -- once it seems "odd" to you.

DS is 15 months and generally he is in his own room now -- otherwise he'd not stay asslep.

however, I'd say around 14 months we snuck in a morning quicky -- spoon style -- under the covers -- while he was still asleep......so i am not saying it NEVER happens......

DS goes to bed, at night, in his own bed, in his own room, then comes to us (we go get him) the next time he wakes after we go to bed...so it is working out well for us to have time before he comes to bed.....he he was younger ... the floor, the guest room, the sofa......

Aimee


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

I found that after about six months the sound of the whip cracking woke her up so we had to re-locate.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiaPia* 
Personally I could never be intimiate (and I'm assuming that by "being intimate" we are talking about S-*-X) with DH with ay baby in the room no matter HOW young they were. Of course

Me nither.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

Quote:

I found that after about six months the sound of the whip cracking woke her up so we had to re-locate.


----------



## mothertoall (Dec 30, 2005)

i am sure moms and dads found ways to be intimate....we did not always have tons of rooms and spaces to have s*x.....for thousands of years ....parents shared rooms and beds and spaces with their children and the species kept on.....apparently many parents were having intimate relations with their children about and managed just fine.....
that being said.....my dh and i do have intimate relations w/ our youngest two in the same room....it is VERY quiet...and very dark....
now....we also revel in the fact that occasionally our house is empty enough , through great miracles of fate...LOL....(and kiddos being at sleepovers and the like) that we are able to be in ANOTHER room other than where the little ones are and can....be more FREE ...


----------



## MySunflowerBoys (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

Personally I could never be intimiate (and I'm assuming that by "being intimate" we are talking about S-*-X) with DH with ay baby in the room no matter HOW young they were.
Me too. We dtd in the guest room or living room.


----------



## MamaWindmill (Feb 5, 2005)

We have been intimate while our almost two year old was in the same room, sleeping in her own bed.


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

Weeellll...DD is almost 4....and she sleeps like a rock...and we have a huge Tempurpedic bed...and I'm a lights off kinda gal...soooo....we haven't relocated as of yet.

Thats not entirely true. DD has been sleeping in her room for the last few nights. Now its just the newborn and he can only see a few inches in front of his face







so I figure I got probably another 4 years before I need to move!


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

We have been intimate very queitly with our almost 2 and almost 4 year olds in our bed. Usually we go to one of the empty beds, but occassionally......


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kama'aina mama* 
I found that after about six months the sound of the whip cracking woke her up so we had to re-locate.

Just had to


----------



## mamagranola (Jun 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kama'aina mama* 
I found that after about six months the sound of the whip cracking woke her up so we had to re-locate.









:







:


----------



## mamagranola (Jun 6, 2004)

While I think it is definitely up to the individual couple (if it makes you uncomfortable, then move), most families in the world throughout history have lived in very intimate quarters. It brings to mind that scene in Dances With Wolves where Kicking Bird and his wife are getting frisky in the teepee. It makes Dunbar uncomfortable, but the camera pans across to see all of the children and other relatives sleeping in the same teepee. It's only been rather recently when you think about it that we've had the luxury of larger domiciles with extra rooms and seperate bedrooms.


----------



## Getz (May 22, 2005)

I would never do that w/ a baby in the room. Of course, I can't do that with the cats in the room either. It just feels wrong to me. (not making judgements on other people, just saying what is comfortable for me personally)

We move DS to his crib and bring him back in with us when we are done.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

I've been very lucky to have kids that sleep like the dead. If there was any chance they would wake up, I wouldn't get it on with them in the room.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

We don't care as long as dd is nice and sound asleep....

-Angela


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

You mommas must have fun fun DTD than we do

we've never woken him....and to move him and then move him back would take more time and effort than the deed itself.









(course now that he starts the night in his own room, we hurry before he wakes up)...

A


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

All kidding aside, I think we did it til she was 2... maybe 3. At some point she just generally started stirring around more in her sleep... not related in any way to our behavior... and that was sort of distracting. So we took the show on the road.

I still have solo sex in the same bed with DD and she is 6 1/2. But that's different, IMO.


----------



## mrsalf97 (Oct 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kama'aina mama* 
I found that after about six months the sound of the whip cracking woke her up so we had to re-locate.


----------



## lab (Jun 11, 2003)

Let's see - I guess at around 6 months I just felt uncomfortable. Plus, we are generally to.... uhhh..... active.

The kids are much older now. We like to have fun downstairs (especially because the mount for the pole is downstairs did she just say pole?







). This brings on a completely new set of worries, what with the 13 year old still being awake at 10 or 11 pm.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

When they're asleep, I wouldn't care about the age. We stopped doing it while she was awake at about nine months I think.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Henri wakes up if he so much as *thinks* I'm in the same room, then insists on being brought into our bed ( he will sleep happily in his co sleeper before we come to bed ) We do it on the couch mostly, or in the spare bedroom. I miss being in OUR bed though!


----------



## eli janine (Jun 29, 2006)

For a couple years, it didn't matter what time it was, how soundly he was sleeping, or what room we were in, DS would wake up halfway through and wail! Now he sleeps soundly in his own room, and we only have to deal with the 3 m.o. One time we were too involved to stop, and DS2 was in the sidecarred crib started waking/moving a bit, so I held his hand until we were done.







I don't think he even had his eyes open, but still. DH works an extremely difficult schedule, so if we're lucky enough to be awake, in the same room, and we manage to get naked at the same time, I'm not letting a newborn (or a dog or cat, for that matter) interfere. Unless, of course, he had really started to fuss or cry. Then it's not like I'd be able to enjoy myself!


----------



## gret the great (Nov 26, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kama'aina mama* 
I found that after about six months the sound of the whip cracking woke her up so we had to re-locate.


----------



## angel1895 (Nov 9, 2006)

ds is almost 3.. his bed is in our room.. so if we dtd and hes in there he's always in his own bed.. and always asleep

I dont know how couples can dtd with a kid in the same bed.. I'd figure there'd be too much movement... (I'm not judging.. just saying







)


----------



## angel1895 (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kama'aina mama* 
All kidding aside, I think we did it til she was 2... maybe 3. At some point she just generally started stirring around more in her sleep... not related in any way to our behavior... and that was sort of distracting. So we took the show on the road.

I still have solo sex in the same bed with DD and she is 6 1/2. But that's different, IMO.

solo sex is a waaaaay different category


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamagranola* 
While I think it is definitely up to the individual couple (if it makes you uncomfortable, then move), most families in the world throughout history have lived in very intimate quarters. It brings to mind that scene in Dances With Wolves where Kicking Bird and his wife are getting frisky in the teepee. It makes Dunbar uncomfortable, but the camera pans across to see all of the children and other relatives sleeping in the same teepee. It's only been rather recently when you think about it that we've had the luxury of larger domiciles with extra rooms and seperate bedrooms.

ITA. There's nothing inherently "wrong" about being intimate with other family members asleep (or not quite asleep) in the same room. I personally felt more comfortable if the kids were asleep, or if an awake toddler was in a crib angled in such a way that he couldn't see what was going on.

If I had both teenagers and a partner, I would close and lock the door and trust the teens to NOT blow up the house.


----------



## DragonflyBlue (Oct 21, 2003)

Time to stop when they start asking if they can run the video camera.































Just kidding!

When it starts feeling uncomforatble, it's time to stop.

Janis


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kama'aina mama* 
I found that after about six months the sound of the whip cracking woke her up so we had to re-locate.









:


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

Quote:

Time to stop when they start asking if they can run the video camera.































I admit to DTD -- when he was younger

once or twice -- holding his hand

once his feet in DH's leg

my fear is NOW -- he'd want to PLAY TOO -- and jump on us......

Aimee


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

we started doing it in another room when #1 was 9 months old because it was creeping us out.
we still do it in the same bed as #2 who is 14.5 months. priority shifts when you have no where else to go!


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

Never - I could never do it while anyone was in the same bed (or room for that matter). It just grosses me out for some reason and I would not have fun. Some things I need privacy for!


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

we dtd with dd in the bed, though the other night she was asleep we thought, (it is pitch black in our room) than i hear a little sleepy voice telling daddy to stop jumping on the bed!







:


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canadianmommax3* 
we dtd with dd in the bed, though the other night she was asleep we thought, (it is pitch black in our room) than i hear a little sleepy voice telling daddy to stop jumping on the bed!







:

HA! AWE that is so cute. I want to laugh and say awe at the same time.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

Quote:

we dtd with dd in the bed, though the other night she was asleep we thought, (it is pitch black in our room) than i hear a little sleepy voice telling daddy to stop jumping on the bed!
that is toooooooooooooooooooo sweet


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

When they are old enough to talk to your MIL about it









If they are asleep then I wouldn't worry. Even if they wake up they will come over for a cuddle or to nurse and you have enough time to rearrange yourselves.

People all over the world for centuries have lived in one room homes and the human race has continued without any trauma done to anyone's psyche.


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
We don't care as long as dd is nice and sound asleep....

-Angela









:


----------



## Mommy Piadosa (Jul 4, 2005)

True confession: I've dtd while nursing ds- he was little little like 3 month old- and it wasn't for me at all- he inturrupted us and I let xh finish what he started.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eli janine* 
For a couple years, it didn't matter what time it was, how soundly he was sleeping, or what room we were in, DS would wake up halfway through and wail!

Your kid wakes up only halfway through?? Lucky you! At about 9 or 10 months we would go in a different room or put the baby in a different room to DTD. But my baby is the newest hi-tech model, equipped with the highly sensitive, IPOS system. (Internal parental orgasm sensor.) This system does not depend on movement, visual stimuli or external noise, it is radar operated and capable of functioning at distances up to 500 feet. Exactly eleven seconds before either parent reaches orgasm, the system alarms and the baby wakes up and starts crying. Forcing the parents to disengage immediately and rush into the other room to make sure the baby doesn't fall off the bed.







I don't think there is anything quite so frustrating . . . .


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kama'aina mama* 
I found that after about six months the sound of the whip cracking woke her up so we had to re-locate.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madre Piadosa*
True confession: I've dtd while nursing

In our case it was our dd. I dont think we have ever since having ds tho. I thought me and dh were the only ones to ever do that







:







I have always been afraid of being







: so I have never told anyone before.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

As long as they're sleeping, I don't care how old they are. We sometimes did it when dd was awake as an infant, too. She was content in her swing or playing or whatever . . . We're not easily bothered, though.

Then again, my parents did it when I was sleeping in the next bed in a hotel when I was 12 and 13. It made me uncomfortable the time I woke up and heard them, but I got over it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

we did a little bit when he was a small infant, but i insisted he not be in bed with us. then he got too restless at night to even think about it. but by around 18 months he was sleeping more soundly, and we had an exchange student last summer for a couple weeks, so DS was in our bed full-time instead of our usual which was to start him out in the guest room and bring him to our bed on his first waking. and now i'm a few weeks from having baby #2


----------



## Kat_shoshin (Feb 16, 2007)

I am lurking to find out how other people feel about this. Still pregnant as of this moment...

DH thinks he wouldn't be able to DTD with a babe in the room. I know I won't care. As long as they are not in our bed. The view from the crib is blocked by a dresser, so hopefully that will help DH and DC feel better about this. As my mother says - our guestroom is pretty nice too.

As for other interuptions... My mother has what we call "Grandchild radar" and is the only one that has ever called (or arrived) while we DTD. I laugh at this and tell her and she says things like "Well, your sisters have the decency to NOT stop and answer the phone!)


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

We still dtd with dd in the room and she's just shy of turning 2. Not while she's awake, but she sleeps in our bed so....And yes, she has woken up right in the middle and we've contnued as I pat and shh her back to sleep....







: (Never while nursing though! WOW you guys have talent!!!)I guess we just aren't as adventurous as others, we are a lights off not-so-loud kind of couple! As far as being intimate by kissing and other things aside from s*x, we still do that while she's awake. She is usually distracted, and anyway, she has no idea what we are doing. My parents were never intimate, I mean, like not even a peck on the cheek, and I believe that's very unhealthy. Of course we wont dtd as she's watching, but being intimate otherwise, sure.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

If he had a choice about it, my dh would never dtd with ds in the room. Unfortunately for him, our apt is an open kitchen and lr and br. SinceJanuary, MIL has been living the lr -- so his choices are in front of baby, in front of mil, or not at all.







He picked in front of (asleep) baby.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

The only thing that bothers DH is when the dog puts a cold nose on his butt halfway through, other than that, DD sleeps with us all the time and has woken up once in 9 months.


----------



## Swandira (Jun 26, 2005)

I've also dtd while nursing a 3-6-month-old baby. My DH used to refer to it as me having to service two people at once.







It definitely took all the fun out of it for me, but at least then my husband could have his orgasm and would be much more congenial afterward.

Wow, I thought we must be the only people ever to do such a depraved thing!

I became uncomfortable getting it on in front of an awake child around the time he learned to say "What doing?"

We still sometimes do it in front of the 12-month-old when she's awake -- it doesn't really seem like having sex in front of a person yet with her there, since she can't really comment on stuff much yet.









Nealy
Tandem-nursing mama to Thales, 12/9/02, and Lydia, 2/26/06


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

Quote:

I've also dtd while nursing a 3-6-month-old baby. My DH used to refer to it as me having to service two people at once
I have ALMOST done that. holding DS in front -- him holding my hair -- mostly asleep?? Would NOT let me go -- DTD spoon style with DH behind me......

I was very fustrated to have to give to eveyrone all the time... but DH didn't comment.

didn't START that way -- buttttttt DS rolled over and grabbed on -- never did open the eyes.....I could not push him back away.......









DTD is mostly for DH in my book anyway ----- so while it was a challange, I didn't "loose anything"

Aimee


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

When they start waking up and asking questions, like "Mommy, why are you brushing your teeth with Daddy's pee-pee?"


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

when they are awake


----------



## angel1895 (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeannie81* 
When they start waking up and asking questions, like "Mommy, why are you brushing your teeth with Daddy's pee-pee?"











did that really happen?


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeannie81* 
When they start waking up and asking questions, like "Mommy, why are you brushing your teeth with Daddy's pee-pee?"

ROTFLMAO!!
Well, as long as our kids are asleep, we don't really care if they're in the same room. When they wake up, we stop.








They're both pretty loud when they wake up, though, so we have never had those akward questions...
Yet!


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 







:

In our case it was our dd. I dont think we have ever since having ds tho. I thought me and dh were the only ones to ever do that







:







I have always been afraid of being







: so I have never told anyone before.

Maybe we should start a secret support group or something


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

i can't do it w/baby in the same room...i dunno why it just kinda creeps me out...


----------



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita* 
Your kid wakes up only halfway through?? Lucky you! At about 9 or 10 months we would go in a different room or put the baby in a different room to DTD. But my baby is the newest hi-tech model, equipped with the highly sensitive, IPOS system. (Internal parental orgasm sensor.) This system does not depend on movement, visual stimuli or external noise, it is radar operated and capable of functioning at distances up to 500 feet. Exactly eleven seconds before either parent reaches orgasm, the system alarms and the baby wakes up and starts crying. Forcing the parents to disengage immediately and rush into the other room to make sure the baby doesn't fall off the bed.







I don't think there is anything quite so frustrating . . . .


----------



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swandira* 
I've also dtd while nursing a 3-6-month-old baby. My DH used to refer to it as me having to service two people at once.







It definitely took all the fun out of it for me, but at least then my husband could have his orgasm and would be much more congenial afterward.

Wow, I thought we must be the only people ever to do such a depraved thing!

I became uncomfortable getting it on in front of an awake child around the time he learned to say "What doing?"

We still sometimes do it in front of the 12-month-old when she's awake -- it doesn't really seem like having sex in front of a person yet with her there, since she can't really comment on stuff much yet.









Nealy
Tandem-nursing mama to Thales, 12/9/02, and Lydia, 2/26/06

Yuppers! Once they are old enough to give pointers, you should probably stop!


----------



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

Last night was the first time we've dtd around DD. But seeing as it's been 3 months







and that girl NEVER sleeps. I finally convinced dh we have to take what we can get







She very politely played in her bassinet till we finished. God I love that kid!


----------



## annarborite (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaraNicole* 
i can't do it w/baby in the same room...i dunno why it just kinda creeps me out...

I wouldn't say creeps me out, but it certainly distracts me at a time when I'd like to be paying attention and NOT thinking about a baby.


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annarborite* 
I wouldn't say creeps me out, but it certainly distracts me at a time when I'd like to be paying attention and NOT thinking about a baby.

That's it for me, too.. I don't want to see or hear the baby at that particular time- it is distracting. There are plenty of other rooms in the house.. it just means getting creative


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

When she started waking up and actually watching us, we just weren't comfortable any more. But honestly, if everyone is comfortable....and it's nothing that's going to scare the child, it doesn't matter how old they are.


----------



## pookie76 (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tinker* 
Last night was the first time we've dtd around DD. But seeing as it's been 3 months







and that girl NEVER sleeps. I finally convinced dh we have to take what we can get







She very politely played in her bassinet till we finished. God I love that kid!









Tinks....








You waited that long to give into the Dark Side....I guess your DH received the appropriate amount of punishment....








My DH has issues at times too, but only when he accidentally touches DD while DTD. We move DS to his room though...queen size bed too small for us all and some nighttime aerobics too. I don't think I could explain it all to him anyway...and he would definitely ask too many questions.
hugs to you,
Pookie76


----------



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookie76* 
Tinks....








You waited that long to give into the Dark Side....I guess your DH received the appropriate amount of punishment....








My DH has issues at times too, but only when he accidentally touches DD while DTD. We move DS to his room though...queen size bed too small for us all and some nighttime aerobics too. I don't think I could explain it all to him anyway...and he would definitely ask too many questions.
hugs to you,
Pookie76

It wasn't me it was him! Although I have to admit the fact that she was in our bed during round 1, was a little wierd.







But I got over it.


----------



## Dael (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, with the boys, we only co sleep for 1 month, and we didn't had intimacy the whole month(ugh), but with DD, we send her to her room, or we just do it in the bathroom(it's pretty big, and you know with the water) lol.


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angel1895* 









did that really happen?









not to me. I read about a kid telling that to their grandmother though! It really made me think then that that is the line for me... when they're old enough to wake up and see something and possibly draw a picture or tell someone about it and embarrass you, it's time to play around in another room.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Well we have a king sized bed...and when DS is asleep you could set off a bomb in our living room and he wouldn't stir (turn the light on and he's awake in an instant, a bomb...not so much...weird kid)

So yeah, we have DTD with him in our bed...I'm fairly sure this baby was concieved while James was 1.5 feet away









ETA- Like PPs said, for thousands of years before now people were in 1 room tents or 1 room log cabins and they had lots of kids...as far as history has told us none of those kids were scarred for life or damaged by it...lol


----------



## stanswife (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kama'aina mama* 
I found that after about six months the sound of the whip cracking woke her up so we had to re-locate.









:


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

we would not w ds1 but would (& do) w ds2

nak sry


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penelope* 
Once it starts to make you uncomfortable, that's probably a sign that you should stop, just for the sake of healthy adult relations. But my guess would be that people all over the world who have family beds just get used to being very, very quiet.

definately.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kama'aina mama* 
I still have solo sex in the same bed with DD and she is 6 1/2. But that's different, IMO.

lets not go into where and in front of whom I've had solo sex...I must have a certain number of orgasms per week to function without ripping peoples heads off...its better for all of us









Quote:


Originally Posted by *angel1895* 
I dont know how couples can dtd with a kid in the same bed.. I'd figure there'd be too much movement... (I'm not judging.. just saying







)

I used to wonder this same thing...







but honestly...if you have pg sex its pretty much the same *movement* no? we didn't have sex during my pg's but it does make sense...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canadianmommax3* 
we dtd with dd in the bed, though the other night she was asleep we thought, (it is pitch black in our room) than i hear a little sleepy voice telling daddy to stop jumping on the bed!







:

omg that's so cute and funny.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madre Piadosa* 
True confession: I've dtd while nursing ds- he was little little like 3 month old- and it wasn't for me at all- he inturrupted us and I let xh finish what he started.

I have done this...my breasts were desexualized a long time ago (feel no sorrow for me...I have not missed it) so they have never been a *spot* for me...he woke up and started crying for his boobie...we switched positions and I latched ds on. it was difficult to concentrate but we BOTH managed to finish and all three of us fell asleep approx the same time. it was actually nice. (funny I decided 10min ago to NEVER tell anyone this...I canNOT keep a secret to save my life)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
I have always been afraid of being







: so I have never told anyone before.

same here. It appears to be more normal than I thought however...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
Then again, my parents did it when I was sleeping in the next bed in a hotel when I was 12 and 13. It made me uncomfortable the time I woke up and heard them, but I got over it.

true story: just a few months after dh (then just bf) and I became sexually active we had occassion to be sharing a room with my mom and her bf...there were two beds on opposite sides...me and bf thought we were so slick dtd with them in the other bed none the wiser and mom and i both found out the next day that BOTH of us thought we'd been the only ones to dtd that night! the apple apparently doesn't fall very far from the tree







(I was nearly 18)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kat_shoshin* 
I am lurking to find out how other people feel about this. Still pregnant as of this moment...

DH thinks he wouldn't be able to DTD with a babe in the room. I know I won't care. As long as they are not in our bed. The view from the crib is blocked by a dresser, so hopefully that will help DH and DC feel better about this. As my mother says - our guestroom is pretty nice too.

As for other interuptions... My mother has what we call "Grandchild radar" and is the only one that has ever called (or arrived) while we DTD. I laugh at this and tell her and she says things like "Well, your sisters have the decency to NOT stop and answer the phone!)

when ds1 was a baby I COULD NOT dtd with him in the same room. after awhile I could as long as he was asleep. with ds2 we have no problems...he is normally asleep just because he is higher needs than ds1 was.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swandira* 
It definitely took all the fun out of it for me,

We still sometimes do it in front of the 12-month-old when she's awake -- it doesn't really seem like having sex in front of a person yet with her there, since she can't really comment on stuff much yet.









1. am I the only depraved one that was able to orgasm while nursing during sex? (that just sounds so wrong but at the time it wasn't something wrong...we were having sex and he was hungry so I just fed him...)

2.ds1 is just now learning how to talk but a few months ago he started er..doing odd things...like laying on top of people and wiggling. it just set off alarm bells in my head. I cut dh off from any heavy kissing/petting in front of him. I do NOT want my 4yr old going around humping women.







: (I really knew a 4 yr old that did it...and I was disgusted. his father should not have had custody oh its a very long story lol)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeannie81* 
When they start waking up and asking questions, like "Mommy, why are you brushing your teeth with Daddy's pee-pee?"











Quote:


Originally Posted by *LotusBirthMama* 
Maybe we should start a secret support group or something









I would join









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaraNicole* 
i can't do it w/baby in the same room...i dunno why it just kinda creeps me out...

it is not for everyone. do not feel bad









Quote:


Originally Posted by *annarborite* 
I wouldn't say creeps me out, but it certainly distracts me at a time when I'd like to be paying attention and NOT thinking about a baby.

that is a good point and why I can only do it while ds2 is sleeping. it is one thing if he is sleeping and then just wakes up during. but I cannot if he is just awake.


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

dd is 20 mo, we are still doing it. (she is a great deep sleeper though)


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I never felt right doing it in the same room as dd, even if she was sleeping. We relocate to do it when she is sleeping in our bedroom.


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

We still dtd with the kids in the bed sometimes, we don't make a habit of it because it's definitely not the most comfortable way to do it.
We don't dtd with the 8yo in the bed, but sometimes the 4yo and most of the time with the 2yo, in the bed.

We usually go into the livingroom just because dh CANNOT finish with the dc touching him. I have nursed dd3 briefly because she has woken up.

Which brings me to my even greater point of whenever I go into someones house who has dc, you can be pretty sure that where every your sitting has been a designated surface...


----------



## angel1895 (Nov 9, 2006)

lol.. yeah.. I'd rather not tell my guests.. weve dtd.. here.. and here... and just to the left of where your sitting









though it would be funny to see that reaction


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
1. am I the only depraved one that was able to orgasm while nursing during sex? (that just sounds so wrong but at the time it wasn't something wrong...we were having sex and he was hungry so I just fed him...)



Nope, I have. Several times in fact. Just not something I talk about often.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seren* 
Nope, I have. Several times in fact. Just not something I talk about often.

well thank you for letting me know I now feel like less of a freak


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

It's a funny topic, because with DD, I couldn't do it at all if she was anywhere around, we had to be two rooms over and she had to be sound asleep. I had a hard time getting used to the breastfeeding & sexuality stuff.

By the time we had DS, it completely changed. We DTD with DS on the next bed over (we sleep with a twin next to our king, a little bit lower) - so not RIGHT next to us on the same mattress, but not much further - until he was about 20 months - when we started getting him to go to sleep in his own room at hte beginning of the night. He would just sleep right through it.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
well thank you for letting me know I now feel like less of a freak









Nope you aren't a freak. Theres been several times between my dd's that one has woken and I've nursed. I'm still able to orgasm simply because nursing is just another one of those things I'm used to doing 24/7.







I could nurse doing anything if I had to.

And ya, we still dtd in the family bed at almost 4 yo and 1 yo though generally we leave the bed and take it to the floor because dh is unable to remain _that_ still.









And I hope solo sex doesn't count in this cause ah... ya. There are not many places I haven't.


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nature* 
And I hope solo sex doesn't count in this cause ah... ya. There are not many places I haven't.









I keep waiting for the spinoff thread.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I've never been bothered by having a baby nearby. Obviously, when they're old enough to start wondering what's going on over there, they're too old to be there, but I think that doesn't usually happen until they're well out of the baby phase. My 2.5 year-old is still completely oblivious, and we're discreet. I've also done it while nursing. They're both oxytocin-releasing activities, so naturally compatible.


----------



## angel1895 (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fourlittlebirds* 
They're both oxytocin-releasing activities, so naturally compatible.


----------

